# Cookware Recommendations



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 18, 2020)

So in keeping with my kitchen update theme can I get some recommendations on new cookware? We are looking to spend up to about $200. We would like a mix of pots and pans in whatever set we end up purchasing.
G


----------



## old sarge (Apr 18, 2020)

With a $200.00 budget, I would look at Costco.  They have a pretty good collection of full sets at reasonable prices.  Bed Bath and Beyond also has sets and individual pots/pans so that you can buy what you need without having to store the items you have no current use for.  On the higher end, two companies making cookware in the USA are Made In and 360. (we have the 360, bought a piece at a time because of cost). There is also All Clad.


			https://www.costco.com/cookware.html
		









						Professional-Quality Cookware
					

Made In is delivering Stainless Steel, Non Stick, Carbon Steel, Knives, Plates, and Glasses directly to your door at honest prices. Backed by thousands of 5-star reviews and used by hundreds of professional kitchens around the country. Shop Now.



					madeincookware.com
				











						360 Cookware
					

Taste a Difference In Your Food. Handcrafted In America. Shop 360 Today!




					www.360cookware.com


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 18, 2020)

I bought my wife a great deal at Christmastime of a Calphalon 11" frypan with lid and a set of Blue Diamond 12 pc cookware set for about that much from Walmart mail order!  I can no longer drive so that was how I got it here!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 24, 2020)

I picked up a set of the J.A. Henckles on sale around christmas.  like them


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 24, 2020)

We are going to go take a look tomorrow when we are at Sam's to see what they have at the store itself. There are plenty of nice sets on their site. I am a touchy feely kind of person though. I prefer to see the basic construction before I buy. This is just one step of our kitchen refresh. We figured why not try to make the best of being home a lot. 

G


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2020)

_How many people are you cooking for? A couple can get away with 8 to 10" pans, a couple 2 to 3 Qt Pots and a 5+Qt Stock pot. A family of 4 you need to go bigger. You can buy a variety of Cheap Chinese Sets in you budget but if you ACTUALLY Cook meals every day. That Cheapo $200 set will need to be replaced 2 years later. You will pay o$250+ PER PIECE, for American made pots and pans, but your Grandkids will inherit and use them. A reasonable compromise are higher quality equipment in the $400 to  $500 range. 
I've worked with a big variety of equipment and cheap is fine if you cook for 2 or infrequently. Much of the $200 sets are poorly made and easily burn food if you don't stay on top of it. I am still using a mix of my Mom's and new Revereware. Unfortunately the original company went under in 1989 and the company that took over manufacturing under the Revere name is garbage. That said, as a retired Pro Chef, if I was in the market for Reasonablely priced Cookware, that's NOT Chinese crap, I would purchase an recommend Tramontina . The 12 piece set is a good size for a family and is quality built in Brazil with  high quality metal, multi layered bases designed for even heating and should last...JJ 

_


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 24, 2020)

Our last set of Costco special cookware lasted us almost fifteen years and cost about $100. I felt fortunate about those so I’m willing to take a chance on something that isn’t too expensive. This set from Viking has me intrigued.
https://www.samsclub.com/p/copper-cookware-set-viking/prod21440312?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> This set from Viking has me intrigued.
> https://www.samsclub.com/p/copper-cookware-set-viking/prod21440312?



That seems nice. The construction material is solid. Copper is the #1 conductor for even heating, but it can be difficult to clean. Stainless outside is easy to maintain but is slightly less conductive. Either look like a good choice within your budget...JJ


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 25, 2020)

I have owned all types of cookware. My latest purchase was a Analon 12" deep fryer with extra handle. I absolutely love this product! blows away any T-Fal, Calphalon, Farberware fry pans I have ever owned.
https://anolon.com/collections/cook...ck-deep-frying-pan-with-lid-and-helper-handle


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 25, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> _How many people are you cooking for? A couple can get away with 8 to 10" pans, a couple 2 to 3 Qt Pots and a 5+Qt Stock pot. A family of 4 you need to go bigger. You can buy a variety of Cheap Chinese Sets in you budget but if you ACTUALLY Cook meals every day. That Cheapo $200 set will need to be replaced 2 years later. You will pay o$250+ PER PIECE, for American made pots and pans, but your Grandkids will inherit and use them. A reasonable compromise are higher quality equipment in the $400 to  $500 range.
> I've worked with a big variety of equipment and cheap is fine if you cook for 2 or infrequently. Much of the $200 sets are poorly made and easily burn food if you don't stay on top of it. I am still using a mix of my Mom's and new Revereware. Unfortunately the original company went under in 1989 and the company that took over manufacturing under the Revere name is garbage. That said, as a retired Pro Chef, if I was in the market for Reasonablely priced Cookware, that's NOT Chinese crap, I would purchase an recommend Tramontina . The 12 piece set is a good size for a family and is quality built in Brazil with  high quality metal, multi layered bases designed for even heating and should last...JJ
> 
> _



Good advice here. I usually cook in cast iron if I can. We have some nice pots and pans which I can’t even tell you the name that’s how little I use them.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 27, 2020)

I ordered that set from Viking last night. Supposed to arrive on the 7th. They don't have them in the store any longer. So I will just have to be patient. Looking forward to having some new cookware. I will have to get used to cooking on stainless though. I'm going to do some research about cooking with stainless.

G


----------



## old sarge (Apr 27, 2020)

Getting used to cooking in stainless is fairly simple but first attempts can be frustrating.  Here are some videos; different brand of cookware but might help:


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks Sarge

G


----------



## old sarge (Apr 27, 2020)

G - You are welcome.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2020)

Stainless is not going to be Non-stick but, you can get close by remembering....Hot Pan, Cold Oil, Food won't Stick. Best of luck with your new gear...JJ


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 27, 2020)

We always check for cookware items at Homegoods and ROSS. Just picked up Allclad 8” 10” and 12” nonstick skillets for $56. Lodge enameled Dutch oven 6qt $39 and 8qt $49 are next when stores reopen. Sams Members Mark commercial cookware are decent and priced right.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 27, 2020)

G- To clean your new stainless, just soak.  Or you can 'deglaze' with warm/hot water to loosen the fond or whatever.  If it discolors because of heat, try Bon Ami or Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 27, 2020)

So I am seeing several references about seasoning your stainless steel cookware with oil pretty much like cast iron. Do any of you do this? If so, how often do you actually clean your pans? What do you do between cooks? When you cook with a seasoned pan do you add more oil each time you cook with the pan? I appreciate any suggestions you can offer. Oh and should I bother with seasoning the pots along with the pans?

G


----------



## old sarge (Apr 28, 2020)

I would check with the manufacturer.  Here is a PDF with information.  Your copper cookware will likely have additional info as well as do's and don'ts.


			https://www.vikingrange.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m4600007_f60214.pdf


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

We have two different type of All Clad frying pans; stainless and non-stick. The stainless, when seasoned correctly, are nonstick, but we end up using the nonstick 95% of the time. The thick bottom heat diffuser of the nonstick creates the most even heating. I told my wife recently that these were the first pans I've ever owned that made me a better cook. Scrambled eggs, when beaten with a little salt to denature the protein, come out so light and fluffy.  They are trickier in the stainless if the seasoning has diminished or you haven't used enough fat.

The 8" and 10" together were $70. The 12" with a glass lid alone was $70, and is pretty heavy. Got them all on Amazon.

Stay the [email protected]!& away the ANYTHING ceramic. You'll regret it with time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, there are some that Season Stainless, cleaning with water only but, limit that to a Saute pan used almost exclusively for Eggs. With my stainless, I want to have it be a little sticky so it Browns meat and builds a Fond for making a sauce. They are washed with soap and water. For Eggs, I want Non-Stick and have Teflon, that are used over medium/low to low heat, no gasses forming from over heating. My well seasoned Cast Iron Griddle and Pans never see soap and are non-stick as well but too cumbersome for making a couple Over Easy Eggs. A third option, that I will add to my collection when I have the funds, are Lodge Carbon Steel Pans. These ARE seasoned and treated like CI but are light weight. Similarly, my Carbon Steel WOK is like this. Hella Non-Stick from 30 years of water only cleaning with immediate drying and re-oiling over heat, until it smokes...JJ


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and advice. I am really looking forward to trying out my new cookware. It should be an awesome adventure. 

G


----------



## rc4u (Apr 28, 2020)

ya really only need 3 pans and enameled cast iron is great.. 7.5 qrt dutch oven{$75} , a 12" fry pan{$70}. and a 2 in one 2qrt {has lid yhat doubles as little fry pan and $50}.  look on amazon .. or there is really expensive enameled also.


----------

